# Estradot Patches



## Oranges (May 12, 2008)

Hello,
I'm having to switch to Estradot 75 patches (have been using Estraderm 75 but these ones were out of stock).  These are smaller patches, so may be easier to use.  I just wondered if these ones can be put on the buttocks or thigh area, as the leaflet says to put them on the abdomen.  I would prefer to put them on my bum tho, if this is ok.

Any help or advice very much appreciated, thanks.

Oranges x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Oranges,

Sorry been away for a few days so not been able to reply.

The advice is to use the abdomen but no reason per se why you couldn't put them on the derriere. The company say to avoid the waistline as the patch could be dislodged by clothing. I'm assuming they haven't suggested bum or thigh as more likely to rub off with walking/sitting. Try it and if the patch sticks for the full time then I'm sure it'll be fine. Make sure you rotate sites/sides though leaving at least a week beofre going back and using the same area of skin.

All the best
Maz x


----------

